# Backpacking/Camping Sleeping bag for V?



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I am looking to get back into camping/backpacking and I obviously want to bring Berkeley along. What does everyone use as a sleeping bag/pad? Im not anticipating backpacking when its too cold but just incase I wanted to have some type of extra warmth for him (that is light weight). My sleeping bag probably wont fit both of us.

I was thinking about getting a kid sleeping bag but it doesn't look like they make them too light weight.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

The Mrs and I have mummy bags that can zip together so he sleeps in the bag with the 2 of us. It gets pretty cozy in there. Great on cold nights. Both our bags are goose down. Hers is a Big Agnes and mine is a Mountain Hardware. We both use thermarest pads


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't have my V yet, so maybe I don't understand their propensity to burrow under blankets, but you could try a kid-sized mat to get him off the ground and some kind of jacket. Even a second hand down vest would work in a pinch.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If backpacking, then weight is important. I use a Black Wolf bag. -5c rated with a thermarest base. Just buy a bag a little larger than you need and pup will happily sleep in there. Mine love it. If it is hot, I open the bag out like a blanket and we sleep on top of it or varying degrees temp dependant.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Good Post 
My wife and I also do canoe trips, and thats one thing we still have to figure out with Aspen.
What temps do people think the dogs can handle with out a blanket or sleeping bag?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We have three young kids so we camp in campgrounds and are not carrying all of our gear on our back. But even with air mattresses, blankets, etc., Gracie somehow always manages to find her way into the bottom of my husband's sleeping bag by morning. I think everyone would be happier of he had a bigger, non-mummy style bag.


----------

